

What is it like to realize that you will never reach your dream? - dennybritz
http://www.quora.com/Life/What-is-it-like-to-realize-that-you-will-never-become-what-you-had-always-wanted-to-be/answer/Ellen-Vrana

======
nickthemagicman
I find it bizzare that people have such specific dreams. Why not just keep
your dreams more abstract?

Like:

I want to be in the creative arts vs I want to be a rock star.

I want to own my own business vs I want to have a cupcake cafe.

The more abstract your dreams are the easier you can reach them and honestly
the more realistic they are.

------
sharemywin
A lot of people run into this, you find a new goal. Sometimes you can even
reach your dream and find out there wasn't really much to it after all.

